# 444 Marlin



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Greetings fellow shooters, my dad just called me and asked if I wanted a 444 marlin lever action. The price was great, so I told him to pick it up. This will be my first lever action and a big one at that. Other than throwing huge chunks of lead, slower than the speed of smell, what can I expect from this baby. Thanks.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If you don't shoot over 200 yards you will love that rifle. I had a hard time deciding between the old 45/70 and the 444 Marlin. The nice thing about the 444 is that it uses the same bullets as a 44 mag. Cast bullets are readily available and perform excellent in that cartridge. The nice thing about straight cases is that they last so long. Moderate loads will cleanly take deer and the brass lasts for a very long time with moderate loads. 
I only went with the 45/70 because I found a Browning in 1885 highwall new in the box for $600. I have always thought that was the nicest looking rifle out there so had to have it. I guess I am hung up on octagon barrels so I also purchased a 44 mag in the Marlin Cowboy Action model. After shooting a number of deer with cast bullets I ordered a new lubrisizer, a few more moulds, and picked up a few hundred pounds of lead. 
If you get to the Jamestown area give me a call and we will load a few rounds for you and go to the range.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am not too sure on this, but my .444 Marlin is the newer style (.444XLR) with a faster twist that was made for the LeverEvolution bullets. From what I have read it won't shoot the .44 Mag pistol bullets very well. This is some thing I have never tried, as I have only used the 265gr Hornady bullets. I shot my mulie doe this year at 193 yds(laser) and it was incredible. I have never seen a deer get knocked down like that! I just purchased a .44mag and dies, so I will have to give the lead bullets a try also just to see how they shoot.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Your on Plainsman, sounds like a great way to burn an afternoon in the sun. I would like to use it in the corn fields this fall during some slow sneak and peek down the row sessions. Those 10 ft encounters can really get the heart going. I might go the full yubange and get a 30-30 and a 45-70 (Big Grin). Thank you for the information, now I have to buy some more powder and brass. Oh Darn!


----------



## swampthing (Mar 15, 2010)

Awsome round! Will kill anything in North America except the health care bill......It's a bit uncomfotable to site in off the bench, but well worth it in the woods...Check out the balistics on it at 200 yrds it will hit like a 44mag pistol point blank. A guy named JD Jones likes to neck it down to some pretty cool hunting pistol rounds like the 375 JDJ....Good gun, and real bad medicine on big boarhogs and bears.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah, I figured she was gonna buck and bark a little, but I just have to see what it'll do to a coyote........(Evil Grin)


----------



## swampthing (Mar 15, 2010)

Bug Guy said:


> Yeah, I figured she was gonna buck and bark a little, but I just have to see what it'll do to a coyote........(Evil Grin)


Actually, one of the first ported guns I ever saw was a .444 and I think the porting was a homemade deal. The barrel had two rows of three holes drilled near the top of the barrel. The problem with big bore lever guns is not that they kick back so much....they tend to rise up a slap you in the chops.....I believe this has to do with the stock design.....just sharing info. Hope this helps.....There is a bad part when it comes to porting anything. It makes the gun waaaaay louder...Ever been to the range when somebody is shooting a ported magnum? Geeeez


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

one of the first centerfire rifles I ever shot was a old 444marlin lever gun that my dads now deciesed neighbor when I was 13 trying to pick out a deer rifle and I truley didnt think it kicked that bad from the bench more like a big nudge than a kick persay an now that michigan is talking about a moose hunt I am thinking I need another new rifle


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

My .444XLR is very tame, much like wmmichael20 described. Of course the Decelerator pad Marlin puts on them may be the difference. I have no problem putting a box of 20 through it from the bench. Much nicer to shoot than my Ruger 30-06 with 180gr TSXs.


----------

